# h4n 1st Journal " The Cube"



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

There ya go Kiran, I started it!!! hahhah


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Expecting this too be good


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

This will get me motivated ~!! haha maybe I'll start one for my other 7 tanks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> There ya go Kiran, I started it!!! hahhah


Thank you Han. But still needs pics  lol? Where did you get the nan marimos? The plant list looks very nice, can't wait to see it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pic or it never happened!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I do have picture on my cell phone haha, I'm going to bust out my dslr just for Kiran.
Nano balls from the LFS.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Hehehe I only take the best


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad you finally started one! As everyone said, PICTURES!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Tonight!! I'm in the process of fixing my winter car! Haha


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you adding chains or something?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No, he's turning his Bimmer into a monster truck. With a snow plow on the front, that is. And tire chains, of course. And the back wheels are tank tracks. And he's getting one of those horns like you see on big trucks so people will move out of his way, but nobody will actually be on the road when he is, because nobody else's car can be. So he will be doing his shrimp and plant deliveries himself during snowstorms in the future. In case you didn't figure it out by now, I'm just writing this to keep myself occupied while he's doing whatever he really is doing to his car, which is probably much lamer than what I just described :hihi: #swag


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

haha fixing upper control arm with ball joints. ALL Rusty!!

Uploading now!

What a good site to upload?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol I use facebook . If you do decide to use facebook after you upload you right click on the photo -> get image URL


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

using photobucket, taking forever my internet sucks!

Anyways... while taking pictures I found a saddled Blue pearl !


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Sexi shrimps . Thanks Han, I can sleep now! Jk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's that spiky plant in the center of your tank? Looks really cool!

Also, with so many nerites in your tank how are you getting rid of all the eggs they lay? Do you think it's useful having a nerite in shrimp tanks? If so... are you selling ? Can't wait to see this in person haha.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

haha my bed time, 4AM work!! ahh.

Thats spiky plants is the Erio Ban Ba Wa.
There eggs arent that bad, I love nerite snails.
I have them in every tank. 
You should of seen the tank 3 weeks ago, the whole front was brown alage. I took like 6 horned nerite from another tank drop them in and boom over night. Even the rock were brown.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How long do nerites live for? How do you remove the eggs too, don't you find them everywhere?

And I read online that nerites don't do well in pH's of less than 7. Which I assume your tank has to be in, or the CRS would die.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

h4n said:


> using photobucket, taking forever my internet sucks!
> 
> Anyways... while taking pictures I found a saddled Blue pearl !


I was just about to ask how the shrimp are doing


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I love Ben Ba Wahs.....an Amano Shrimp will take care of that hair algae on your Erio....I think its the only way to keep the Erio intact while getting rid of that algae....I HATE HAIR ALGAE!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... I heard amano's like eat the marimo balls since those are algae too


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

The nerite seem to be doing fine.
Ya I need two smaller amano shrimps in there, only ones I ever find are huge!!
And no they don't even touch the Marimo ball that I have in the 2.5g


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So is it bAn ba wah has you say or bEn ba wah as Howard always says? They are the same plant, right? lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it Erio Ban Ba Wa


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hahah ben/ban ba wa....wHaTeVeR! Stupid name for a sweet looking plant. I think they are one of the best looking Erios.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hahah ya I think it my fav erio also. Well I like my Kimberly better, which is almost ready to spilt!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> hahah ben/ban ba wa....wHaTeVeR! Stupid name for a sweet looking plant. I think they are one of the best looking Erios.


Nah, I like Erio japan . Han, are the shrimps from Tiffany? What is the going price for Ban Ba Wahs?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nah, I like Erio japan . Han, are the shrimps from Tiffany? What is the going price for Ban Ba Wahs?


Yup the CBS/crs in this tank is from
Tiffany. The blue pearls are from Johnny.
I think I got it for $20?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

My CBS came in from her today. Kind of pale, but now I know what they color up to be like. She really does have great shrimp!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yup! What grade did you get?
At first I got my RCs from her and picked up so I seen your CBS/crs in person and knew they were good!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

A/S, but I think I got a SS. Good thing is that I know they come from a tank with very high grades, so they have even SSS genes.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yup! She doesn't have alot of lower grades left  
What tank they going in?
I'm uploading more picture now btw!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Ebi. Lookin' good so far. Gonna be getting some SSS soon.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yay found two blue pearls berried today!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

roud: Hope the mom doesn't get a face parasite like mine did


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I hope not!!! and i'm pretty sure a CRS is saddled... so hard to see..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> I hope not!!! and i'm pretty sure a CRS is saddled... so hard to see..


Dose the rootmedic stuff. But maybe you already did with the blues?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I haven't yet, I'll try some tomorrow.
No the blue when I bought them there was a few adults that's why they berried after 2 weeks of me having them.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

wild and natural
I like it!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Big O said:


> wild and natural
> I like it!


Thanks!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

yay!!! 2 Blue Pearls are berried now!!!! first one, I can see eyes on the eggs so close!!!

thanks a lot johnny313!!!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

roud: Babies in a few days!


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

Those nano marimos are freaking adorable, lol.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yup I can wait.

Ya the nano balls are cool!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Seen another saddled blue pearl this morning and spotted both berried ones!!!
Now only if the CRS/CBS would breed as quick hahha!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If only CRS/CBS were neocaridina


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya I know!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

well got rid of the hydor 50watt, it couldnt keep my cube the same temp as the tank is in a cold corner of the room. Got a hydor 200watt in-line now. Been very very good, stuck on 70 degrees all day!!

So i got the 50watt for sale.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

The growth is amazing H4N. Love it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

green_valley said:


> The growth is amazing H4N. Love it.



Thank you!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait so what was the 50W keeping your tank at? My apartment has free heat so I keep it at 68 lol.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Wait so what was the 50W keeping your tank at? My apartment has free heat so I keep it at 68 lol.


Haha ya the 50watt couldn't keep a correct temp. Even though the box say 5-15gals. I tried the heater at 70 and it would go to 74-75. I set it at the lowest setting and it would always be on to keep it at a 70 temp. 

Now with the inline it's barly on and stays right at 69.

Wouldn't a heater the tank would drop to like 60.

It's in a corner of the room where there no heat register.
You'll see tomorrow.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea I kinda wanna see what an inline heater looks like in person . So it's hooked up to your canister filter?

But hm... 50W filter on all the time vs 200W on some of the time which is really better?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Yea I kinda wanna see what an inline heater looks like in person . So it's hooked up to your canister filter?
> 
> But hm... 50W filter on all the time vs 200W on some of the time which is really better?


Haha it could be on all the time but still not keep a consistent temp. I was always messing with it.

And plus it one less equipment in the tank. Now the intake filter can sit all the way in the corner.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Surely that Blue Pearl has given birth by now, huh? Lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know it such a jungle tank I cant see anything. Only the crs/CBS.
I did another berried this morning.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Did the RM liquid help?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Not sure no berries crs/CBS yet 
Maybe it worked on the blue pearls, not sure haha


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soooo finally the first berries blue pearl must of popped a few weeks ago...

I spotted about 10 babies this big --- today... I thought originally she must of dropped the eggs. But nope!
And my second berried blue pearl is about to pop to! I can actually see baby shrimps moving under her. I'm willing to bet she pop tonight!!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats ! Let's get some pictures of them ?


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Sure, tease us with no pictures! Congrats. Well done, post some photos when you get a chance to. I'm curious to see if they have any color at that age.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm going order a Marco lens... And they don't have color yet. Because I few were juvis when I got them at like this big ------ still didn't have color. They looked like snowballs.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

YAY!!! spotted a berried CBS S yesterday!!! Almost missed her because she has pretty solid colors!
finally I thought they would never breed!


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

I need to see the berried CBS ... remind me when I come over. Pictures dont do this tank any justice.. this tank looks amazing in person.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks VJ
Ya I'll try and show if she comes out.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any photo updates? Love these cubes. Especially when they're loaded down with shrimp.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


> Any photo updates? Love these cubes. Especially when they're loaded down with shrimp.


I can take some tomorrow night. But i'm waiting to order a marco lens for the shrimpy


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wait a second, do you have CO2 on this tank?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nope why?
None of my tanks have co2 now, besides my 30g which is basically my plant farming tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That Erio is okay? With no CO2?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

It was with double excel dosing. I cut back when I put the CRS/CBS in.
So I moved it to the 30g.
I need to takes pictures but I'm so busy.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Huh. Well that's interesting, I never knew that it could be done. Nice plant too!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks! anything is possible hahah.
they love the co2 more anyways.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks really good! How are the shrimp doing? See any more berried ones?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yup couple more berried blue pearls but survival rate is low only seen a few babies.
CBS is still berried though.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update!  lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

so busy!!! When weather is good i'm super busy, detailing cars, car shows, yard work and pool stuff! ahhh to much!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Pics or it never happened to all that above stuff too LOL


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol!!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

:X 

haha update after so long!!!!

redid the whole tank this weekend lol!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I love it, Han!!! It looks like a shrimp playground! Why did you decide to mount the cholla as such? Just because you can?

Love the anubias!! That's sweet!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

crazydaz said:


> I love it, Han!!! It looks like a shrimp playground! Why did you decide to mount the cholla as such? Just because you can?
> 
> Love the anubias!! That's sweet!


Thanks Don.
Haha ya shrimp playground.

Ya I seen "shrimpnmoss" mount it on the walls.
I asked the same thing haha.

Basically so you can use up all the space you got haha. 
I have a patch of mini Xmas jammed between the wood and glass right now. Probably going wrap the cholla wood in it haha.

My old scape was so overgrown that the mini Xmas patch was growing from the tip of a branch then started to grow out of the tank over the glass and down the side haha.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa long update haha. How'd you end up mounting that cholla wood? Suction cup or?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice, I like the scape. Shrimptastic. lol.

Is that the same shrimp sand as the original pictures? It's looks black here and brown in the originals. If it really looks like it does here I'm buying some, price be damned.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Whoa long update haha. How'd you end up mounting that cholla wood? Suction cup or?


Haha ya got bored and figured it needed a change up.
Keep an eye out for my ada 60-p rescape.



Suction cups.




rocksmom said:


> Nice, I like the scape. Shrimptastic. lol.
> 
> Is that the same shrimp sand as the original pictures? It's looks black here and brown in the originals. If it really looks like it does here I'm buying some, price be damned.


Thanks!
Good eye. First set of pictures were Fluval shrimp substrate.

The new pictures are indeed up aqua shrimp sand.
I love it. No dust and holds up very good!
It is expensive. Great for nano tanks though.

I hate fluval shrimp substrate now

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How'd you make that moss tree? was it there before?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

h4n said:


> Thanks!
> Good eye. First set of pictures were Fluval shrimp substrate.
> 
> The new pictures are indeed up aqua shrimp sand.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I definitely want to try it out, just have to decide if I want it in my second 12 long or my two 6 gallon tanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

no problem.

Like I said it pretty expensive. $20 shipped for 4.4lbs I think it was.

Great for nano tanks.

For this tank, I used 1 1/2 bags but I also used a thin layer for black lava rock under it.
Probably would of needed 2 bags for it.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

The re-scape is very cool. It does kind of resemble a playground.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

BeachBum2012 said:


> The re-scape is very cool. It does kind of resemble a playground.


Thanks!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice job H4N. I like the new tank, nice and bright.

Where have you been? I haven't see you around much.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

hedge_fund said:


> Nice job H4N. I like the new tank, nice and bright.
> 
> Where have you been? I haven't see you around much.


Thanks man.

See the tubes, been holding them since lol.

I've been here all day everyday haha. Just been lurking around i guess and not posting much.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

The flying cholla is so adorable!

I might have to buy some in December.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

SpecGrrl said:


> The flying cholla is so adorable!
> 
> I might have to buy some in December.


Haha thanks

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

So when I rescaped the ADA 60-P with Aquasoil, its leeches Ammonia as everyone knows. So i had to relocate my red/blue rilis. 
So I threw them in here with the 5 blue pearls haha

Now two blue pearls are berried. uh oh! i wonder was going come out haha.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure the shrimp will enjoy playing in their new environment. Cool and clean re-scape.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

nice little shrimp-atopia you have there

hows the cycle coming along?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

haha ya they must love the new scape.

LOL!

@Chad, the cycle on the ADA 60-P I think is almost done lol!
I was going test it today, but definitely doesnt smell like straight ammonia anymore.
I did a 5gal water change before the hurricane came on Sunday.

My regulator should be here friday, then i'll grab a co2 tank. 
It's starting to get some algae because of the High light LED's w/o co2.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

So I've seen a few baby blue pearls or i think they are lol.

And about 6 berried rilis currently!


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Congrats dude, I love the playground look of the tank, the moss must have taken over the cholla by now. You def need to update us with some photos. Keep up the work! And I think I'm going to have to get some moss from you soon!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice, love that look


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha the Xmas that was sitting on the cholla wood is still just jammed in there. Now its a ball of Xmas moss. I might use it for a moss tree in another tank.

Ill try and take some photos later on my cell phone and upload them.


Thanks man!


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What's going on here? Lets see some shrimp meng!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Just leting the shrimps do there thing!
All i do is drop some food every 3 days and top off.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Never seen this before :O 

Pic updates?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha I'll snap a picture tomorrow.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

how is the flow on the filter? i have a 6 gallon with a finnex p-360 and the 2' limitation is a pain thinking of upgrading (not to mention no flow adjustment)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

i think the flow form the 2232 is perfect for the 12"cube.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad the shrimp are doing well. Quite a playground they have there!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

hey man, i know your busy, but how about some updated pics:hihi:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol!!!

I actually took pictures that day from my cell phone and forgot to upload.

Here give me 5 mins lol.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I got a bunch of babies now.
I originally mixed red rili with blue pearls buy I have some sweet blue rili with red head gear.


Oh and here is my Betta tank.
Got him about a month ago. I don't know what sp. Of Betta he is but he was label "Angel Wings"
Assuming because it has white trim around the fins.










-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

That Betta tank is so adorable! Is it heated?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

most decorative bettas are going to be the _Betta splenden_s species. many breeds out there based on fins color, and other features, but they are all the same species.

Angel wings looks to be another name for Elephant Ear/Dumbo breed of bettas. they are really cool as their pectoral fins flutter impressively. Nice fish and vase setup 
The breed is called that because the pectoral fins are oversized - a bit larger than normal fins should be.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya I wasn't even going to buy a Betta but seen him and had to get him.

Yes it has a small 7.5wat deep blue heater. Gets that .9g water to about 76 degree.

And thanks for that info!!!
Makes full sense now!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that the 7.5G in your room? Or will you move that into your new shrimp room as its getting done?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

This tank was the one in the corner of the living room.
This tanks staying there and all the nanos are staying where they are.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------

